# Concrete floor grinder in Madeira



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Long shot...

Does anyone know of a person or company in Madeira that has a concrete floor grinder ( often called a "planer")?

Business is booming, and I need a bigger workshop. I've found a great place, but the concrete floor looks like a relief map of the Andes!

I want to fill in the large holes left by the old vehicle lifts, and grind the floor to some sort of smooth surface that doesn't try to snatch the trolley jack out of my hands when I wheel it across the floor, or turn a wheeled trolley into a small mobile earthquake simulator!

Any ideas / contacts out there?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Much easier to clean back and fill defects then put a new coating over the top. Finish with a two part epoxy if it has to withstand heavy traffic. Any intelligent local builder will do you a quote


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for that.

The product in the video looks very much like a form of thin topping coat, which is one possible solution, but from experience, such a thin coating rarely lasts well.

But before I can apply anything, as you say, I need to clean back and fill defects.

Unlike the video, my floor was not properly trowelled, and has been painted, so I'd need to grind off all the old paint as a minimum, before I could add anything and expect it to stick.

Also it's not really feasible to "fill defects", as the floor is basically one big defect - I'd have to level the whole floor.

I could use a topping coat to do this, but this wouldn't be cheap, as it's a 185m2 floor area, and the biggest defect is about 30mm high!

I've tried to get quotes from builders, but this is Madeira, and no one has called back.

I've spent a month trying to either find a floor grinder or a company to do it, but no one is calling back.

Hence the hunt for a floor grinder.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm actually considering buying one and shipping it out here!


----------

